# Morph generator....what will your baby look like..FUN!



## FayDanielle

LOL, just found this and morphed these two photos of me and my oh.
https://i45.tinypic.com/r874fr.jpghttps://i48.tinypic.com/1opv5u.jpg

and this is what our baby will look like apparently..
I know it is highly unlikely she WILL look like that...but still lol
https://i49.tinypic.com/n3owhv.jpg

I think the baby in the photo looks alot similar to his neice...in this photo...obviously if she were a little older!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v296/228/69/516963411/n516963411_834510_4274.jpg

what do you all think?
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

The website is morphthing.com 
Please do yours and your babies daddies...lets have a look :D
x


----------



## samface182

wow that baby does look like your neice!

2 secs, i'll do me and my OH and see what happens lol xx


----------



## Shabutie

How do you upload images onto here please? Never done it before and want to share my pic. 

xXx


----------



## samface182

hhahahha..
bit blurry!
how come i couldnt get a boy one? :(

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/40a532ed8f4ca88e0906fc5f4d2ebbe8/0/5171812/Baby-of-wee-me-jpg-and-me-n-chris-jpg.jpeg

xx


----------



## Shabutie

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/7304b0e879b4737fd0a2042c6e81fd49/0/5171846/Baby-of-DSC00094-JPG-and-The-bro-and-moi-jpg.jpeg

You'll have to excuse my glasses you can see on it. Haha. If you squint they kinda disappear.

xXx


----------



## Tanara

Lol, kind of simular features to my son
 



Attached Files:







our baby lol maybe.jpeg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## missynz

heres a pic of me and FOB
https://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8196/pageruc.jpg

Now heres the morphed pic of our bubs
https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/1e09ebc42e9c3b1be15e9b8b4f92839f/0/5173829/Baby-of-me-jpg-and-img-0294-jpg.jpeg


----------



## Desi's_lost

they all look really similar


----------



## bbyno1

omg she actually scarily does look like your bfs neice! lool
im doin mine now:Dx


----------



## saraxx

Mine - 

https://s4.postimage.org/ls71i.jpg
https://s1.postimage.org/dzPo0.jpg

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/f5550c9a1fc3785521fc6fe8f282ad87/0/5182206/Baby-of-me1-jpg-and-h1-jpg.jpeg


----------



## newmommy23

I tried this but my baby was still super white even though my OH isn't. Lol it just looked like a mini me with his eyes :p


----------



## bigbellyashle

FayDanielle said:


> LOL, just found this and morphed these two photos of me and my oh.
> https://i45.tinypic.com/r874fr.jpghttps://i48.tinypic.com/1opv5u.jpg
> 
> and this is what our baby will look like apparently..
> I know it is highly unlikely she WILL look like that...but still lol
> https://i49.tinypic.com/n3owhv.jpg
> 
> I think the baby in the photo looks alot similar to his neice...in this photo...obviously if she were a little older!
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v296/228/69/516963411/n516963411_834510_4274.jpg
> 
> what do you all think?
> xx

I got a very similar result using a generator called what will my baby look like generator and I got almost the same result :dohh: I guess they are using the same methods or something...


----------



## aliviya2012

This is our baby boy...pretty cute!  I wonder if the baby will really look like this...hmmm?

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/23735957ddb9b3dbe4c2ecae3658c150/0/10256465/Baby-of-0811112038a-jpg-and-0819111922a01-jpg.jpeg
 



Attached Files:







0416111056.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1









Benny3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaisma

Okayy... Me and OH and our daughter and son!
 



Attached Files:







199981_1768041715670_1077992072_32042026_5360421_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









267708_2067544763059_1077992072_32397549_6266022_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









untitled.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









123.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vinteenage

Holy old thread.


----------

